# Starting a Contractor Business



## Rick8320

Hello guys!
My name is David and I am from Houston but moved to Dallas 2 months ago. My Uncle has been running a Commercial SubContractor business all his life, but right now we want to move to the next level. We want to be direct Contractors and get the commercial jobs directly with the client, we really have amazing crews installing TPO, EPDM, PVC, Concrete and Clay Tile. My question or I should say request of advice is: How do we approach business owners? How do we surpass small managers and talk to the people that takes the business decisions? 

Because as I've seen residential is all about knocking doors, are there any ways to get in touch with the owners?

Another thing how do I learn about dealing with the insurance adjusters? I heard there are seminars or trainings on becoming an expert when it comes to deal with this people.

Thank you very much for taking the time to read my post, any advice will be sincerely appreciate it.

David


----------



## Grumpy

Hi, I'm confused. If your name is Dave, why pick the username Rick?

Mass direct marketing, door knocking, cold calling, websites, you tube videos, and over and over and over again constantly. It really is a long haul getting there. I'm still trying to break the door down. After 5 or 6 years of trying, things are finally starting to click. More so by accident than anything, but enough accidents are beginning to add up. 


as for dealing with insurance adjusters, my preferred method is Smith & Wesson. I hate those guys. I stay away from insurance work. I can add absolutely no value to that portion of the conversation.


----------



## Scooter

Hi David/Rick,

The insurance repair industry can be very lucrative if you understand the adjusters mind set. There are some myths that are made up by contractors and homeowners. There are also some truth as well. We offer training at your location and will train your staff how to properly inspect storm damaged property from an adjusters perspective as well what the adjuster is thinking. Go to Icitsupport.com (Insurance Contractor Inspection Training) We will share our knowledge that we were not able to share with contractors and property owners as adjusters.


----------



## Gladys_christabel

Hi Eager to know your name whether it is david or rick.First of all very congratulate for starting s business and all the best too.Starting a buisness own is Good idea.In that so many responsbilities will be there adjust with your partners(if you have) and customers.First advertise your business process to all your old owners who are known by your uncle and also their customers.Sure i pray to god that you have to become a Good successful Business man.

________________________________________

restaurant construction Los Angeles


----------



## GAZ

I think its davrick


----------



## vtroofing

Tax accessors office. Addresses in hand walking in, leave with Owners contact info. Simple.


----------



## RoofingContractor

A lot of your business will begin as word of mouth. If you already have some connections that know your quality of work, begin getting your name spread. Tell everyone what you are doing and how you are constantly looking for new projects. Get your word out how ever possible, including door to door etc.


----------



## Ditizan

Hi Dev, I am surprised with the fact that so many questions from the participants in the Forum about your name because it is a normal phenomenon when nick name is different from the real name.
That the braid of your question, the answer here is one-create a decent name for its quality work and advertise the name can and should by all means, there are no limitations. *Business - it is a war and winning this war one who comes on all fronts.*

http://www.sevstroydom.com


----------



## tparnell39

*Roofers Insurance*

If your looking for good cover for your startup business, check these guys out:

http://www.northernalliance.co.uk/business-insurance/roofers/


----------



## anthonyc12

just to have business you can use bill boards, advertisements on buses and this is how you can approach clients directly. make a good website of your and gain trust of your clients let them give their reviews on your website. i hope this will help.


----------



## anthonyc12

hey Matthew,
why dont you search them online i am pretty sure you can get tons of them online. arrange meeting with 2 - 3 contractors and then decide to work with one. best of luck i hope i will help.


----------



## wfduggan

:thumbup:


GAZ said:


> I think its davrick


I'm still laughing. LMFAO!!!!


----------



## GAZ

wfduggan said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I'm still laughing. LMFAO!!!!


Lol ..


----------

